

Have you ever typed code on a job interview? Results - Nemmie
http://jclaes.blogspot.com/2011/06/have-you-ever-typed-code-on-job.html

======
VMG
I did and I liked it. The interviewers said they don't want to hire people
that can't code, and I'm right with them.

Even though I used eclipse instead of vim and had didn't know all the
shortcuts, it was a nice experience. Just relax and think loudly.

